# Exo Terra / Zoomed lid conversions



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Is anybody aware of a product that would allow you to make a lid for the exo terra or zoomed style terrariums that would incorporate both screen and glass or plexiglass? I'm looking for a frame material that would secure glass on one side and screen on the other side. Also interested in anybody else's methods of converting the screen lid to a majority glass lid. In the past I have just cut the screen and removed most of the chord that secures the screen and had glass cut that leaves just enough of a lip to silicone the cut screen to. But there has to be a cleaner looking way to do this.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I build a screen that has 1.5 inches of screen spanning the entire width of the tank above the doors. Here is a photo of one on of my 36 inch wide exos:









18 inch cube exo:


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Does that material accept glass on the back side or is butted up against or siliconed. That was my general idea.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I use slats of plexi-glass bolted to the frame of the screen. I then have a bolt & washers every 6-8 inches sandwiching the glass to the plexiglass. When I get home from work, I'll upload a couple of better photos.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

As promised, below are photos of the plexi-glass and bolts. I really prefer glass tops with vents for my exos; the glass lets much more light into the tank.




























-Christian


----------

